# κάθομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 13, 2012)

Γειά σε όλους. Εχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση για απόδοση στα αγγλικά της ως άνω φράσης; Εχω υπόψη μου το "to be on pins and needles" αλλά δεν μου πολυ-πάει να την χρησιμοποιήσω στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (πράκτορες της ΣΙΑ που είναι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα μέχρι να εντοπίσουν κάποιον) γιατί προκύπτει μια κάπως ανάρμοστη για το κείμενο κωμική αίσθηση. 
Βρήκα σε κάποιο site την έκφραση "At Hoffmann's I felt I was sitting on hot coals, expecting him to arrive every moment" από κείμενο (κατά το site) κάποιας Εύας Μπράουν. Η γνωστή Ε. Μπράουν του Χίτλερ;;; Τότε μήπως η φράση είναι κακή μετάφραση από τα γερμανικά -- και μάλιστα από... Ελληνα;; (διότι, τρομερά ευτυχής σύμπτωση αυτό το "sitting on hot coals"... Ασε που δεν μου αρέσει και το "every moment"... γιατί όχι "any moment"; ). Μήπως πρόκειται απλώς για ψευδώνυμο, συνωνυμία; 
Όπως και να έχει, δεν με πείθει τέτοια σύμπτωση και εξακουθώ να αναζητώ άλλο αγγλικό ανάλογο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2012)

...
*be on tenterhooks
*
Αλλά δεν συμμερίζομαι και τόσο την ανησυχία σου μήπως προκύψει κωμική αίσθηση, γιατί λόγω τριβής η φράση στα αγγλικά μάλλον δεν προκαλεί τους οπτικούς συνειρμούς που προκαλεί σ' εμάς.

Michael Quinion's World Wide Words:

_From Meg Laycock:_ When I jokingly told a co-worker I would be _on pins and needles_ until she provided me some information I’d requested, she immediately asked, ‘Where did that expression come from, anyway?’ The expression seems to imply the same uncomfortable anxiety as _on tenterhooks_ (I just read your explanation of that one), but otherwise doesn’t appear to be related. So just where did it come from, anyway?

Answer: I’m sure you’re right in suggesting this origin for the saying. _The implication is that you’re in a state of nervous anticipation, unable to settle, as though you were sitting on a bed of nails.
_
There are actually two expressions involving pins and needles. The other describes the tingling sensation in arm or leg that appears when an arm or leg is recovering from numbness. The entries in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ suggest that both are of similar date: yours is recorded slightly earlier, turning up first in 1810, but the other is known from 1813, which is a dead heat in etymological terms.

Both phrases are figurative expressions that imaginatively describe the phenomena involved.

I was going to suggest that your version is North American and mine British, largely because I only know the tingling sensation one and not the one implying nervous anticipation. However, I see that it also appears in one of my Australian dictionaries and at least one of my British ones as well, so it has obviously just passed me by.

Εκτός από τη διαδεδομένη χρήση της σε κάθε λογής συμφραζόμενα και επίπεδο ύφους, στα παραδείγματα που έχει το OED για τη φράση _on pins and needles_ (in a state of excessive uneasiness) δεν διακρίνω κωμική αίσθηση.

Needles and Pins - The Ramones


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> *be on tenterhooks
> *
> Αλλά δεν συμμερίζομαι και τόσο την ανησυχία σου μήπως προκύψει κωμική αίσθηση, γιατί λόγω τριβής η φράση στα αγγλικά μάλλον δεν προκαλεί τους οπτικούς συνειρμούς που προκαλεί σ' εμάς.
> ...



Σχετικά με την κωμική αίσθηση στην περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθεί το on pins and needles: σε πρώτη ανάγνωση προκύπτει εικόνα μυστικών πρακτόρων να κάθονται σε pins and needles... Αυτό εννοώ, ίσως υπερτονίζοντας, ίσως γιατί δεν την έχω πολυδουλέψει την έκφραση και πρώτα την σκέπτομαι κυριολεκτικά και ύστερα μεταφορικά. Θα μου πεί τώρα κανείς, δηλαδή το on tenterhooks είναι καλύτερο; Χμ... Πάσο...


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Σχετικά με την κωμική αίσθηση στην περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθεί το on pins and needles: σε πρώτη ανάγνωση προκύπτει εικόνα μυστικών πρακτόρων να κάθονται σε pins and needles... Αυτό εννοώ, ίσως υπερτονίζοντας, ίσως γιατί δεν την έχω πολυδουλέψει την έκφραση και πρώτα την σκέπτομαι κυριολεκτικά και ύστερα μεταφορικά. Θα μου πεί τώρα κανείς, δηλαδή το on tenterhooks είναι καλύτερο; Χμ... Πάσο...



Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ κι εγώ - και το γράφω, δεν το εννοώ μόνο :) - ότι όσο παραστατική κι αν είναι η φράση, με τη συχνή χρήση και την εξοικείωση αμβλύνεται ο άμεσος οπτικός συνειρμός (του φακίρη). Γιατί αλλιώς, τα δικά μας «αναμμένα κάρβουνα» θα παρέπεμπαν κατευθείαν στον αναστενάρη - και μάλιστα πεσμένο ή καθιστό στα κάρβουνα - και γενικότερα θα μειωνόταν η χρησιμότητα (και η χρήση) του παροιμιακού λόγου, που άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ακόμη και σε κατά τα άλλα επίσημα συμφραζόμενα. Δες π.χ. και το νήμα *Έντυπα μέσα επικοινωνίας και λαϊκός πολιτισμός*.


----------

